
ARM licensing fee increase could drive some customers to competitors - thg
https://www.techspot.com/news/86012-arm-could-significantly-increase-licensing-fees-sources.html
======
znpy
Who would the competitors be?

MIPS could be a competitor, but AFAIK there is currently no "high-performance"
mips processor. An ARM-like roll-your-own model might be feasible, but that
would take at least 4-5 years (i'm just speculating).

RISC-V? Maybe, but again, neither tomorrow nor next week.

Regarding Apple... Apple is not stupid when it comes to money. My guess is
that Apple probably cut a long-lasting deal with ARM (the company).

At this point though, I wonder why Apple hasn't bought a quota of ARM shares,
given how much strategical it is.

~~~
eqvinox
PowerPC is still around too, but their problem is that it's _either_ very
high-performance (ppc64le / IBM POWER9 & co.) _or_ efficient embedded but also
outdated if not straight up dead (powerpc & ppc64 / NXP e-series & IBM 6xx)

But then again, Intel's Atom came from rifling through the design archive, and
look at what's in Lakefield now...

Also — NXP already "cross-platform'ed" their QorIQ / Layerscape stuff from
PowerPC to ARM, pretty sure if they don't like the license fees they _could_
go back. (But that'd probably piss off their customers to no end. They'd
rather use it in negotiating a cheaper ARM license I suppose.)

~~~
techdragon
Also there’s a dedicated little slice of the ppc market that is radiation
hardened/ space rated chips.

------
woodandsteel
So private equity is going to ruin yet another successful company?

